# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  علاج الفشل الكلوي بطب الأعشاب الصيني

## عماد علي

*
في الطب التقليدي لايوجد علاج للشخص المصاب بفشل كلوي الا بزراعة كلى ولكن العلاج بالطب الصيني أثبت كفائته وعادت الكلى تعمل مرة أخرى بعد أن أصيبت بالفشل وأي شخص يحتاج عنوان المستشفى الصيني لعلاج الفشل الكلوي بالأعشاب الطبيعية أورده لكم هنا مساعدة لوجه الله تعالى ولا أريد منكم الا الدعاء لي ولوالدي بظهر الغيب :
DR. Jolia 
رقم الجوال : 008613633217734
رقم هاتف المستشفى : 0086031185614982
البريد الألكتروني : wufancutepig512@ msn.com
العنوان :
Guanhua road NO.313 Shi jia zhuang city, HeBei Province, China
علماً بأن اطباء المستشفى يتحدثون اللغة الصينية ولايوجد الا دكتورة جوليا تتحدث اللغة الأنجليزية كلغة ثانية مع لغتها الأم الصينية
يجب أن يتم ارسال التقارير للمستشفى عن طريق الأيميل قبل زيارة المريض للصين ويتطلب العلاج تواجد المريض بالمستشفى لمدة شهر تقريبا وحسب الحالة ، وأتمنى من الباحثين والأطباء العرب زيارة هذا المستشفى ونقل تقنية علاج الفشل الكلوي بطب الأعشاب الصيني للعرب ، مع تمنياتنا للجميع بالشفاء وأن يبعد عننا وعنكم شر الأمراض وشكرا 
*

----------


## همسات وله

يسلمو خيو ابو بااااسم 

ورحم والديك 

ياريت ايكون هذا المستشفي علاجه مفيد وناجع 

عندي اخوي الكبير مصااااب بفشل كلوي  تام 

وكل امراض الدنيا فيه 
من سكري وضغط ودهون واخر مره قالو احتمال عنده التهاب في المفاصل 

وهو ما هو قابل ان اي احد منا يتبرع له بكلى

بس ان انشالله ان نحصل جواب من المستشفي 

شكرا خيو 
والله يفرج لك ولوالدك يااارب

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اللهم صل على محمد وآله*


*تقدم في الطب متواصل ويارب كل مريض يشفى بحق محمد وآله*


*وهمسات اخوك مايشوف شر الله يشفيه ان شاء اله*


*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## عماد علي

*همسات وله*
*خبر محزن خيتو والله يمن عليه بالصحة والعافية ... وإن شاء الله تحصلون فايدة...*

*أمل الظهور*


*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*الله يعافي كل مريض*
*مشكور اخي ان شاءالله يستفيدون من العلاج*

----------


## عماد علي

*بنوتة توتة*


*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------

